# How off topic can the off topic go?



## dishley

Have you ever seen the movie scanners?
Where the dudes head just explodes?.................... 








Sorry a Waynes world quote i am suddenly reminded of...

So the question is how radical does my off topic thread have to be to get deleted? 
I am literally going grey here people, i am only 28, this is my one relaxing outlet and it continually has non related political threads.
So can we shamelessly canvass the site asking all to support our causes? or should we leave these sort of threads to another forum?
I would personally like to see the off topic thread have a few restrictions. This is something i am willing to leave up to the infinite wisdom of our moderators.

Ahh if you look at my survey score you will see how i loathe to do this.


----------



## Shufoy

LAND RIGHT'S FOR GAY WHALES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dishley

That is what i needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Awesome.


----------



## YakN00b

I think the words Off Topic say it all.

RAISE THE SPEED LIMITS


----------



## Dodge

It is Off Topic dishley, so just ignore the topics you don't like....the existing level of moderations is good with still plenty of freedom to comment.


----------



## dishley

Lets ignore it huh? That's your solution? Each to their own? Yeah right, til it interferes with your way of life then you'll squash it quick smart.
I tend to believe that the lack of personal responsibility people feel these days is one of the things that is contributing to our social decay.

Screw it i'm out. 
You either stand for something, or live life on your knees.
Bye!


----------



## Guest

Forum moderation is no easy thing.. I am the admin of an American Politics forum, so you can guess how often discussions turn into arguments there.

Our rules are a little bit stricter than the rules here, but the most important one is this and I would suggest it might be worth adding to any forum rules.



> Forum members must treat fellow members, moderators and administrators with respect and politeness. We embrace the spirit of civil disagreement. We agree to agree and to disagree - as strongly as need be - without crossing the boundaries into personal attack, rudeness or disrespect for each other.


Unfortunately if that rule were in place, I think Dishley would have been considered to have broken it in the dog thread. It is one thing to tell people that you don't agree with something they are doing, but it seemed to me that a line was crossed between argument and outright attacking someone for their perfectly legal actions.

There really are not many forums in Australia where one can discuss politics without it turning into complete kaos and I would expect this would be no exception.

If it were me, I would say politics are not on the list of things it is ok to discuss, but then that has ramifications which would possibly not work out here - eg nsw govt reconsidering the life jackets rules, a council changing the rules about where yaks can launch, all that stuff would be things you would have to delete.

Government is a part of our yakking/fishing lives no matter how much we would like it to be otherwise. I think the important thing is for everyone to agree to keep it civil and discuss the issues, not attack each other for where we stand on the issues.

That's just my 2 cents - I have not been a member here for long, I think the mod/admin team do a brilliant job and that is coming from someone who knows just how much work it can be.


----------



## Guest

Actually having just read through another sign the petition thread, maybe sign the petition threads are something we don't need here on the forums. They seem to cause major arguments.


----------



## koich

dishley said:


> Lets ignore it huh? That's your solution? Each to their own? Yeah right, til it interferes with your way of life then you'll squash it quick smart.
> I tend to believe that the lack of personal responsibility people feel these days is one of the things that is contributing to our social decay.
> 
> Screw it i'm out.
> You either stand for something, or life life on your knees.
> Bye!


You missed his point Dishley.

If something posted on here is going to rile you up to the point where you have grey hairs; turn your computer off and watch tv.

Ps: Don't mess with the offtopic section, it's the last bastion of free speech on this forum. You just get yourself into trouble because you're overly emotive. Seperate debate from emotion and you'll be fine.


----------



## blahger

Sometimes you can't help but watch the soap opera that is the sexual tension between some of the members of the site. All camouflaged as a debate around deepsea fishing...... :lol:

If your like me and hit the "Show new posts" link constantly, then the lively discussions are at the top all the time, it's kind of hard to ignore the firey off topic topics


----------



## Buff

dishley said:


> I would personally like to see the off topic thread have a few restrictions.


And it Does its called the "AKFF Acceptable Use Policy" viewtopic.php?f=37&t=26458  
Within it is one of the best suggestions I have seen on a forum ;-)


> Act like a reasonable human being


This is something we may all need to be reminded of from time to time (I know I have on occasion), as not everyone belief's in the same things and overlooking this golden rule can lead to people forgetting that others have a right to there opinion and beliefs too  .


----------



## Alster99

dishley said:


> Lets ignore it huh? That's your solution? Each to their own? Yeah right, til it interferes with your way of life then you'll squash it quick smart.
> I tend to believe that the lack of personal responsibility people feel these days is one of the things that is contributing to our social decay.
> 
> Screw it i'm out.
> You either stand for something, or life life on your knees.
> Bye!


 Anyone seen "Falling Down"?..


----------



## Ranger

dishley said:


> I would personally like to see the off topic thread have a few restrictions.


Yeah me too!

When anyone starts throwing unjustified accusations, and turns a sensible and well handled discussion/debate into an emotive slinging match and attack on another forum member, they should be shut down or removed!

This would also serve to prevent them having to go back in the sobering light of day to delete all their outbursts!

I was disgusted with some of the emotive and abusive drivel I saw directed at an innocent site member in that dog thread last night, and I was surprised that staff allowed it to continue.



dishley said:


> Screw it i'm out.
> You either stand for something, or life life on your knees.
> Bye!


I recon if we stand for something, how about things like respect, civility, integrity, honour and sensibility?

Bye!


----------



## wopfish

Leave it exactly as it is - if you cant debate without resorting to written intimidation or by being impolite then you shouldnt be on here. Off topic is a great area a place where we can discuss anything from the trvial ( my post on steak and wine  ) to the serious stuff ie racism when that Michael Jackson Skit was discussed. If you dont like it then dont bother reading it.


----------



## grinner

if its ok, i'll post my next trip report in off topic (that would seem an off topic for off topic)


----------



## Guest

occy said:


> We had the politics, and I just knew what was coming next. Sex, that's right sex. All that's missing now is the religion. So how about we all post something about that. I'll start it off with a "I'm a Tyke and I'm proud of it". Come on all you Protestants, Catholics or maybe even Calathumpium's, this is your chance to out yourselves. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I would suspect many here would be Jedi.. and follow the teachings of Yoda.. :twisted: 

Especially 
- Try not. Do or do not, there is no try!
- Named must your fear be before banish it you can.
- Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


----------



## grinner

the mods always keep me in line,
they're scarey dudes.
heres one i encountered recently


----------



## blahger

Bevan?

Speaking of UFC, and grown men rolling around bathed in sweat, Couture or Vera anyone???


----------



## Barrabundy

WOW, just had a look at this thread....then the dog thread....then back here again....hmm..... :?

All I can add is....

I REALLY love this time of year! Work is done, pressure is off, days are getting longer (fit in 2 hour fish before breakfast), cruising into Christmas. Time to catch up with people I've been slack with all year, eat too much, drink too much, bludge too much, looking forward to doing the big family thing and re-grouping ready for whatever next year brings.

How about you people?


----------



## Junglefisher

It's definately a yellow finned tuna.


----------



## ARK

What!! A yelow finned tuna ate indiedogs keys? Now I'm really confused

AUDREY


----------



## garyp

Falling down - very apt

BPAY - Buyer Pay?!?

Car Keys - let me know if you find my missing report next to them

Dishley? - every time I see your name next to a comment you seem to be having a go at someone - I don't care if you don't stop because I always have a good laugh at it.

Now I am off to find this dog thread so I can laugh some more.

Finally; Does anyone know a cure for cranky a pregnant wife?


----------



## bazzoo

Garyp , there is no such thing , as birth is only a temporary cure , ohh dear and i bet you have several more months ahead of you , alcohol , there ya go , copious quantities of alcohol administered internally , no mate , not to your wife , to yourself :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zipper

[EDIT] that 18th must have bn alot more fun than i first thought. sorry for the shite post


----------



## Alster99

Recount!


----------



## Junglefisher

occy said:


> Ya gotta love this joint, so many caring sharing people here willing to help others in their hour of need with a re-assuring word or two. :shock:
> 
> Which brings me to my question. :roll: Does anyone know what the _f _in _f stop_ (as in camera apertures) means, and why it's always shown in print in itallics? :? I'm guessing it's actually a mistake (you know like those place names that are misspelt such as with Sydney, which apparently should be Sydeney), and should really be "a" stop (for aperture). An _f_ does actually look very similar to an _a_ in itallics if you squint.
> 
> I thought I had better get a handle on it as I go before the board of the Professional Photographers Association for my membership interview soon. :shock: Nah just kiddin, I'm not really a professional photographer. Although come to think of it I am fairly handy with a camera, and I nearly did a beginners course in digital photography at Paxtons once. I reckon I really would make a great professional photographer, once I find out what all that lingo means.
> 
> Like "SD card" or "megapixel" or "DPI" for instance. Anyone know what that in the hell they all mean? If anyone out there can tell me you would be doing me a big favour.  Now if that ain't off topic what is.


Only happy to help.
_f_stop refers to the efficacious word that is often used by those trying to work how how to use an SLR camera without reading the instructions.
SD card is Steven Douglas Card, Steven Douglas being a famous cartoon charracter, known for the amusing way he said "mouse".
DPI refers to "Don't Push It" - apparently something a photograppers wife said to him when he was aksing her to pose for too many riske photos.
A megapixel is of course, a very large pixel. Something to do with Disney I think.


----------



## chrisbowdler

" by StevenM » Sun Nov 15, 2009 5:55 am

Occy have you ever noticed that your avatar occy has only 7 legs

makes the whole oculator thing a sham if you ask me. "

i count 8


----------



## grinner

i have a little off topic question which i was reminded of in a reply to lapse last night.
it is a little blue but a genuine case and would appreciate the "ethicists" responses.if it is too blue , please delete it mr.moderator.

23 years ago when working in orthopaedics, we had a ward full of young guys mainly with shattered legs from motorbike accidents. in those days , they were often in hospital for 8 to 12 weeks.

there was a certain nurse who worked night shift who was "extremely dedicated " in maintaining the comfort levels of some of these young men (who were EXTREMELY willing participants). lets just say she relieved them of certain frustrating build-ups. she loved her work and they loved her work and to be honest the patients seemed to require much less pain and tranquilizer medication. anyway , when this story came to the attention of those higher up , she was promptly sacked.

so my question is... did she deserve to be sacked?


----------



## koich

grinner said:


> so my question is... did she deserve to be sacked?


Sacked or paperbagged?


----------



## sbd

I'm in the market for a motorbike & a time machine. Do Delorean only make 4 wheelers?


----------



## Choicey

Just sold my time machine at a garage sale I am having next week


----------



## bazzoo

Yep Steven , the occulator does only have 7 legs and a willey , so if you count the willie as a leg then the occulator dosnt have a willie ,but has 8 legs, thus as you say making the whole occulator thing a sham , awwwwww i dunno where i am now with this


----------



## grinner

indiedog said:


> Grinner, that question must be moved to the "Fishing Gear" forum as it's about rod and tackle servicing and maintenance!  There's just no personal service anymore...........


hahahaha, thats great


----------



## blahger

The name of the P76 derived from the car's codename while in development. Speculation surrounds the naming and parentage of the P76. One story says the name was apparently the platoon number of British Leyland head Donald Stokes. Another story is that the P76 was based on a Rover design, and that the "P" coding signified that it emanated from Rover. Rover's coding for its models included the P4, P5, P6 and P8 (although the P8 never reached mass production).

The official line was that the P76 was an original Australian design with no overseas counterpart and that P76 stood for "Project 1976". The Rover SD1 (released in 1976) shared several engineering features with P76 - including MacPherson strut front suspension, the aluminium V8 engine and a live rear axle.

The shape was penned by Giovanni Michelotti. The entry-level P76 featured an enlarged 2623 cc OHC engine from the smaller Austin Kimberley and Austin Tasman. The top-of-the-line aluminium alloy 4416 cc V8 unit was unique to the P76, and was a development of the ex-Buick V8 that was powering the Rover 3500. Leyland Australia cited a weight advantage approaching 500 lbs for the P76, most of which was attributed to the lighter weight of the aluminium engine block when compared to the cast iron blocks (with bigger displacements) of the V8s from Chrysler, Holden and Ford.[2] It was hoped that the weight advantage would feed through into superior fuel economy and extended tyre life.[2] Nevertheless, the car was a full-size car in Australian terms, for which class leading boot/trunk capacity was claimed.[2]

Safety equipment preceded the forthcoming Australian Design Rules, and featured recessed door handles and full-length side intrusion reinforcements on all doors.

Transmissions for the car were all bought in from Borg-Warner Australia who were already also supplying transmissions to Ford and Chrysler.[2]

Notwithstanding the advertising slogan ("Anything but average") the P76s engineering followed conventional lines.

It did offer a combination of features which were novel in this category in Australia at the time: rack and pinion steering, McPherson strut front suspension, front hinged bonnet and concealed windscreen wipers; as well as the familiar: Australian made Borg Warner gearboxes (including 3 speed column shift) and a live rear axle.

Particular attention was paid to structural rigidity, a British Leyland engineering strength. This goal was aided by a conscious effort to reduce the number of panels needed to build the car's body - a remarkably low 215, reportedly only 5 more than for a Mini

Volumes never approached the annual 50,000 units[2] that Leyland were reportedly expecting to achieve when the car was launched. Despite the V8 model winning Wheels magazine's Car of the Year for 1973, sales of the P76 were adversely affected by a variety of issues: production problems at Leyland Australia's plant in Zetland restricted supply of the car; a variety of teething troubles, such as engine overheating; the release of P76 coincided with the first Oil Crisis, when fuel prices increased dramatically. As a result, demand for all larger cars subsided.

Hence, notwithstanding generally favourable press and public reaction to the car, sales did not reach expectations.

British Leyland announced plans to sell P76 in the UK. However, production ceased before these plans could come to fruition.

The car achieved success in the 1974 World Cup Rally- winning the Targa Florio trophy. Leyland Australia celebrated this victory by releasing a limited edition Targa Florio model: the V8 Super with sports wheels and steering wheel, as well as special paintwork, including *side stripes.*


----------



## grinner

for you blah, i remember them well


----------



## Choicey

Hey Blah

Did you just cut and paste that.. Surely you are not that bored that you say there any typed that out.


----------



## blahger

i can barely make the effort to cut and paste from my bubble but yes. i thought it was a nice change of topic from grinners gummers :shock: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## blahger

grinner said:


> for you blah, i remember them well


it's like a 5 person front bench seat


----------



## bazzoo

To add to the P76 story , a school friend of mine by the name of Barry Anderson , did all the engineering design of the P76 , i guess it has haunted him all his life and he is still alive and well . And another piece of important Trivea , he was the best control line model aeroplane stunt flyer i have ever seen, and he did crash one of my models 2 years ago , we do however still speak,and whats more important , he has the biggest feet i have seen . ahhhhh i love it when i can enlighten all you guys

If there are any other questions , please call


----------



## blahger

Bazzo give your mate a pat, he nearly got the P82 out as well


----------



## bazzoo

patwah said:


> You know what big feet mean Bazz :shock:


Ummmm yeah Jase , i wear size 12s and its true what they say , He he he he he he he he , whose a lucky girl then , ark ark , who's a lucky girl , but his feet are bigger than mine and hes wife always has a smile on her face , and walks with a rather strange gait


----------



## blahger

bazzoo said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what big feet mean Bazz :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm yeah Jase , i wear size 12s and its true what they say , He he he he he he he he , whose a lucky girl then , ark ark , who's a lucky girl , but his feet are bigger than mine and hes wife always has a smile on her face , and walks with a rather strange gait
Click to expand...

is that because she's wearing his large shoes?


----------



## blahger

..Ghosts of the civil dead......Nick cave's best work..


----------



## garyp

That P76 photo made me laugh - my email address is garyp76 as I was born in 76 and my surname begins with a P. I had never heard of the P76 until a few years ago I had an interview with a guy who was crazy about cars. He thought I had a very clever email address and gave me the job. He turned out to be a real twat so I did a dishley and said bye... :lol:


----------



## garyp

PS KPW (kranky pregnant wife) bought me a rapala fishing game for the Wii which turned out to be really fun - I am just not allowed to play it as she is kranky


----------



## crazyratwoman

when i was little, my parents friends bought a brand new P76, they took us for a drive where I promptly vomited all down the dash and vents lol..... :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman

when i was little, my parents friends bought a brand new P76, they took us for a drive where I promptly vomited all down the dash and vents lol..... :lol:


----------



## mustrumr

OOOH! The P76. Australia's finest automotive moment. My dad had the V8 Executive. I chiefly remember it for three things:

1. The lightest power steering I've ever come across. At park you could spin it effortlessly from lock to lock with your little finger. Made parking really easy - unfortunately at highway speeds it was at best vague, and at worst terrifying. It seemed to have a natural tendency to drift into the next lane ... and the next ... It also had an interesting habit of failing entirely if you drove through a puddle, and now the lightest steering in the world was suddenly the heaviest; it made cornering on wet days a constant adventure.

2. The boot. Cavernous does not describe it. You could fit a 44 gallon drum in it and still have room for the weekly shopping and a set of golf clubs. I think I hold the record for successfully sneaking people into the drive-in movies: eight 17 year old males in the boot, me 18, solo in the driver's seat for some ghastly piece of 1970's R-rated soft porn. The pump-up shockies that dad had added helped with the subterfuge.

3. The engine "cooling" system. The quotation marks are well deserved; even with regular changes of coolant and power flushing it would fur up the engine block on a regular basis and you'd be stuck by the side of the road with the radiator doing an "Old Faithful" impersonation. The P76 also had great icy cold air con, which you could never use because the extra strain on the motor guaranteed overheating except on cold winter mornings.

For all that, at the time I thought it was a great car, at least compared to mine. Mind you, I owned an Austin 1800 - don't get me started :lol: .

Cheers,


----------



## grinner

crazyratwoman said:


> when i was little, my parents friends bought a brand new P76, they took us for a drive where I promptly vomited all down the dash and vents lol..... :lol:


that takes me back, cleaning spew out of cars, hahahaha
put a squid in my brother in laws glovebox once and let it cook over the weekend, hahahaha


----------



## Ranger

StevenM said:


> Where are Dishley and Ranger. The Dish started this topic and now has said Bye, and then Ranger said bye too. All of this on page one. Is life to serios for some people.


I'm still here fellah! I was just saying bye to Dishley! I'm too enthralled by The Leyland P76 to have gone anywhere myself!









If it's not too off topic though, I'd really like to discuss Greek myth and how Orpheus descended into the underworld. He went there to rescue Eurydice I think, although I never paid too much attention to that particular Greek myth. I liked Odysseus shooting that big arrow into the eye of Polyphemus the cyclops. And the Gorgon with all those snakes on her head. And Hercules mucking out the stables....................

But before I do, I have to tell ya that I've always wanted to try rapelling and exploring caves deep underground! You know, descending deep into the underworld just like Orpheus rescuing Eurydice!

I've never done this before, but whilst out shopping the other day I stumbled across a sign which read "ACME Subterranean Expedition Outfitters and Forcible Entry Experts. Naturally I had to go inside for a look. It was a wonderful shop! Never in my life have I seen a more comprehensive selection of subterrainean expedition outfittings. I was particularly impressed by the chrome carabiners, the belay devices, the braided cords, cap lamps, caving helmets, chest harnesses, dry sacs, elbow patches, dynamic ropes, Maillon Rapide screw links and polyester webbing. Not to mention the shock absorbing lanyards and semi static ropes and the micro slim emergency cord.

I learnt that a decent Torch for subterranean expeditioning is apparently the Astra multi beam one million candlepower mega torch, but you should also consider purchase of the ACME Everlite varieflame cigarette lighter, to light candles once the batteries in the Astra multibeam have given up the ghost.

Also I was told when caving, a ukelele is a good idea for relieving the boredom while trapped hundreds of feet below the surface of the earth with little or no hope of rescue. Oh, and also a spare set of strings is a wise idea, in case it takes a really really long time to starve to death.

So I guess what I'm asking here is if anyone knows where I can get Ukelele lessons?


----------



## garyp

Ranger, you can find links to the Adelaide Ukelele Appreciation Society here:

http://auas.wordpress.com

Here I learned that the Ukelele is principally associated with Hawaii and was invented by Manuel Nunes, José do Espírito Santo, and Augusto Dias, who were Madeiren sailors that entertained the Hawaiin King with their "jumping flea" instruments.

Not quite as enthralling as the discussion on the P76 but once again I have learned something new...


----------



## silver19

I would like to start a poll as to which ride is considered the P76 of the kayak world but I`m worried it would be to off topic. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## koich

silver19 said:


> I would like to start a poll as to which ride is considered the P76 of the kayak world but I`m worried it would be to off topic. :shock: :shock: :shock:


It's the Hobie outback.


----------



## silver19

Ouch  Thats a low blow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher

koich said:


> silver19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to start a poll as to which ride is considered the P76 of the kayak world but I`m worried it would be to off topic. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Hobie outback.
Click to expand...

No way.
Malibu X-Factor.


----------



## koich

It'd be a close race I think. A curvy, slow and super stable race

The x-factor might win because the outback has a rudder.


----------



## silver19

"curvy, slow and super stable "

sounds like someone you would marry


----------



## scleburne

silver19 said:


> "curvy, slow and super stable "
> 
> sounds like someone you would marry


oh SNAP!
Damn this thread has been an interesting read...


----------



## Alster99

You nailed it Junglefisher... the Malibu X-factor. The Outback is more the station wagon of the seas.


----------



## Barrabundy

silver19 said:


> I would like to start a poll as to which ride is considered the P76 of the kayak world but I`m worried it would be to off topic. :shock: :shock: :shock:


Do you mean it would be too off topic for off topic??

Does that mean it's actually on topic and should be in the main forum?


----------



## Bart70

garyp said:


> Ranger, you can find links to the Adelaide Ukelele Appreciation Society here:
> 
> http://auas.wordpress.com
> 
> Here I learned that the Ukelele is principally associated with Hawaii and was invented by Manuel Nunes, José do Espírito Santo, and Augusto Dias, who were Madeiren sailors that entertained the Hawaiin King with their "jumping flea" instruments.
> 
> Not quite as enthralling as the discussion on the P76 but once again I have learned something new...


Actually the Ukelele is quite an enjoyable and easy instrument to learn....if I can play one anybody can. They are an instrument that you just simply cannot play without smiling. I really enjoy playing ACDC classics as well as Credence and some old folky tunes on my Ukes.......you just gotta lauch when playing the Uke!

Recently I have upgraded and started to learn the Grand Strumstick - actually the Mcnally Grand Strumstick if you want to use its correct trade name. The Strumstick is a cross between an Appalachian Dulcimer and a Sitar. It is a 3-string instrument that plays in óctaves and fifths' which means that you cannot hit a wrong note. You 'finger' one string whilst strumming all three - they are ín tune'' with each other (sorta like the bagpipes - the drones are in tune with what is being played on the pipe).

I strongly recomend the Grand Strumstick to anybody thinking of giving an instrument a go......type strumstick into your search engine....you will find their details.

bart70


----------



## crazyratwoman

another one to ponder?

"Why is a duck?"

"because one of his legs is both the same"

ofacoursa!!!!! ;-)


----------



## blahger

Alster99 said:


> You nailed it Junglefisher... the Malibu X-factor. The Outback is more the station wagon of the seas.


The Beige Volvo Station wagon of the seas


----------



## Barrabundy

blahger said:


> Alster99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it Junglefisher... the Malibu X-factor. The Outback is more the station wagon of the seas.
> 
> 
> 
> The Beige Volvo Station wagon of the seas
Click to expand...

That must make me the middle-aged gent wearing the hat.


----------



## Barrabundy

....but why is this thread in the main menu and not in the off topic section??


----------



## blahger

indeed!


----------



## paffoh

Not sure if Dishley realises that this is quite possibly the most hijacked thread of all time!

And to add some more randomness...

I have never been a fan of Ginger Beer but over the past few months I have developed a thirst for it. Normally Bundy Ginger Beer is the go as it tastes ok and is available heavily in pubs and clubs. Im drinking it without alchohol (Even when the newb barhop turns it into a dark and stormy) but tonight I experienced elation beyond future compromise, I think I just drank 1.25l of the best Ginger Beer known to man. What was it you ask, well none other than Australian made since 1865 :








Kirks Original Olde Stoney Ginger Beer









Seems to cost an extra 80c over other Kirks varieties... Must be the stones.


----------



## craig450

I love ginger beer!!!!!
mmmm dark and stormy


----------



## garyp

42

It's that simple!


----------



## mustrumr

Bart70 said:


> Recently I have upgraded and started to learn the Grand Strumstick - actually the Mcnally Grand Strumstick if you want to use its correct trade name. The Strumstick is a cross between an Appalachian Dulcimer and a Sitar. It is a 3-string instrument that plays in óctaves and fifths' which means that you cannot hit a wrong note. You 'finger' one string whilst strumming all three - they are ín tune'' with each other (sorta like the bagpipes - the drones are in tune with what is being played on the pipe).
> 
> I strongly recomend the Grand Strumstick to anybody thinking of giving an instrument a go......type strumstick into your search engine....you will find their details.bart70


Brilliant - it's a lot like an Appalachian dulcimer, but much easier to transfer the skills learned in playing it to the guitar and other fretted instrument.

But I can't help myself - the urge of the thread is too much - must go off-topic, must go off-topic ... who designed Mr McNally's website? :shock: :shock:

Check it out http://www.strumstick.com/. Royal blue text on a black background - ooh, good look! Easy on the eye - I don't think so. And aqua links. And someone threw a bunch of pictures and videos and links at the page and left them wherever they stuck. And it scrolls down, and down, and down ... and then the royal blue text finishes ... and still it scrolls down, and down, and down ...

Now anybody who has looked at my avatar knows I know zero about graphic design, but what is it with designers of weird instruments and awful websites? For your delectation I present http://dennishavlena.com/ the home of some of the strangest instruments you are ever likely to meet, and candidate for worst web site design of the year. Make sure you check out one of the actual instruments: how about "Make a real, 4-string upright bass using an upright washtub" in the Bass category. Ah, yes: text, and lots of it. Mr Havlena is also obviously a fan of the scroll wheel. Yes, you have to click on links in order to actually see the pictures and construction details of the instruments. I suppose we can just be grateful that he doesn't have the text in purple on blood red.

Enjoy!


----------



## bazzoo

craig450 said:


> I love ginger beer!!!!!
> mmmm dark and stormy


I knew you had class , hmmmmm dark and stormy , and ginger beer , yummmmmmm, is this a canberra thing , or can anyone join in


----------



## YakN00b

The whole lot of you have obviously been at the Mushrooms.


----------



## Hantu

asked my son what he wants for Christmas from Santa the answer was a robot snake with snow powered lighting. so where does one go shopping for such a thing?


----------



## mark

Hantu said:


> asked my son what he wants for Christmas from Santa the answer was a robot snake with snow powered lighting. so where does one go shopping for such a thing?


Have you been to one of the robot snake with snow powered lighting shops? They are popping up like coffee shops on the coast!


----------



## garyp

StevenM said:


> garyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> It's that simple!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually is 84. There was two of us but.
Click to expand...

No, no, I am quite certain it is 42 regardless of how many are involved. Douglas Adams clearly outlines this in _The Hitchikers Guide to the Universe_. It took a supercomputer (the Earth) 7.5 million years to work out the ultimate answer to Life, the Universe and Everything! So I doubt anyone can argue that 42 is incorrect - no offence Steve.

So long, and thanks for all the fish!

Gary


----------



## bazzoo

And i am here to tell you folks that Occy has just bought a swag of Kirks Ginger Beer shares , and is pumping the action a little ,and the photo on the lable is actually The Occulator and if you turn it upside down , all his cloths fall off and the bottle explodes :shock: :shock: :shock:

And ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## blahger

Tried the Stones Ginger Beer? Dangerous alco pop....


----------



## blahger

I just worked out what this thread is like....it's the new less laggy version of AKFF chat!


----------



## bazzoo

Thats it Blah , but without the swearing


----------



## azzaroo

a good place to get your posts up :shock:


----------



## azzaroo

not that that matters :shock:


----------



## azzaroo

what is the next one after valued anyway?.. and how many posts to reach it?...


----------



## garyp

Most Honourable


----------



## garyp

1001 Posts


----------



## Junglefisher

Ginger beer is gutt. In fact, I have a carton of Stones here if anyone wants to pop round for a drink? Saturday night I'm having a birthday party and you're all invited. Should be a good night.
Hows all you southerners coping with the heat at the moment? It's lovely here, about 30C days and cool enough to use the Doona at night.


----------



## Cuda

I loathe ginger beer :twisted:


----------



## azzaroo

garyp stop trying to catch up to me....


----------



## solatree

azzaroo said:


> garyp stop trying to catch up to me....


Tailgating is an offence in most states......... except NSW.


----------



## blahger

EEEEK I thought this thread was a goner...welcome back my pet


----------



## zipper

*IT'S ATTACHED TO YOUR ROD MOTHERLICKER!*


----------



## mustrumr

The thread that would not die!

Now showing in 3D at a megaplex near you. Parental guidance recommended.


----------



## blahger

Frenkly, we're swimming in it


----------



## blahger

welcome back my old friend


----------



## baitfishin

indiedog said:


> ARK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What!! A yelow finned tuna ate indiedogs keys? Now I'm really confused
> 
> AUDREY
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I am lost and confused!!
> 
> But seriously, Batman would kick Spiderman's ass ANYDAY!!! (Matter of fact, he'd probably use that tuna to whack his ass considering he's got a Batboat and could catch one if he wanted to. Does Spiderman have a Spiderboat??? No! So there you go..... Batman wins!!)
Click to expand...

well, you did ask for one!! THE BATBOAT!!! :lol:

its got TI amas and a whole lot of mods!!

http://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopi ... 2&start=15


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSfWXEQAAAwbgAAD8FAACr/n1DAgAEhqnqeoPQnppGmENCmk2gAACPUYRZ+7rV5qysyG4iI706IRlspC06XOXgTRB7won2OH9GIaMg7A4ULPD4iHww/i7kinChIE+suIgA==


----------



## baitfishin

bump!!


----------



## bildad

How'd you dig that one up?


----------



## baitfishin

bildad said:


> How'd you dig that one up?


i found it in my 'view your posts' section.

a bit of off topic stuff goes on here.... ;-)


----------



## CET

How much of my life have I wasted going through these posts?

The biggest problem with the P76 was the marketing. The only benefit they seem to want to advertise was, you wouldn't get a parking fine because the parking attendant couldn't find the windscreen wipers.

I like UFC but I wouldn't lower myself to call any idiots that don't like it rude names.

How many legs has Occulators octopus got. According to Stephen Fry on QI, (a quiz show??) legs are defined by what an animal walks on. And according to the answer given, an octopus has only two legs. The rest are not used for propulsion.

What kayak is equal to a P76? Put it in a no parking zone and if the parking attendant can't find the windscreen wipers, it is a P76.

Have you ever watched a documentary on cures for diseases. They are experimenting with a promising cure, but, it won't be available for 5 years. Always 5 years. What happened to the cures that were going to be ready in 5 years, 20 years ago. Doesn't time fly when something doesn't work.

I was watching such a programme, Bang Goes The Theory, the other evening and they are working on an alternative to antibiotics because virus are becoming resistant to them. This new research, available in 5 years time will confuse the viruses and not kill them.
It probably will be available in 5 years time. So, in 5 years you will be killed by Polio Viruses that think they are Bird Flu.

Pete


----------

